# Fender American Standard Strat - $1200 - Montreal



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Just a word of warning, the seller has been on Kijiji for just one day. Whether that matters to anyone or not, I don't know, but I think it's definitely a "proceed with caution" scenario.


----------



## @melrose (Feb 22, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


Happy to Check it out for anyone interested and help facilitate.


----------

